# Remote Desktop Connection disconnects



## Tegglet (Feb 2, 2005)

I am trying to use RDC to connect to two remote servers both on the same network; one is a Windows 2003 SBS server and the other is a Windows 2003 Standard server configured as a Terminal Services Application Server. I am using a WatchGuard VPN to connect to the remote network. I have no trouble getting the VPN connection.

On the odd occasion I manage to get a connection to the servers I can work successfully on the remote server until I disconnect; from then on I cannot re-establish the connection. Most of the time the process starts but only gets as far as showing the banner at the top of the screen and the local machine freezes until the connection attempt times out.

I can normally connect to one of the servers using VNC and from there RDC onto the other. However, the connection is too slow to be practical.

I have checked the TCP activity using Winternals TCPView and can see a succession of successful send and receive actions before mstsc.exe apparently issues an explicit disconnect followed by a succession of unsuccessful sends.

I have searched everything I can think of and although I have found a couple of others having problems I cannot fine a solution.

Can anybody help me please?


----------



## touch0ph (Jan 4, 2005)

Under Terminal Services Configuration is 'Restrict each user to one session' set to 'no'?


----------



## Tegglet (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes; 'Restrict each user to one session' is set to no

I have been doing some checks on the MTU size to see if it is related to the black hole router problem but teh MTU size appears to have no influance on the problem.


----------



## Tegglet (Feb 2, 2005)

*Solved*

I have now solved the issue; it was related to MTU after all, I was just changing the wrong one!


----------

